
Push for Gender Equality in Tech? Some Men Say It’s Gone Too Far - elsewhen
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/23/technology/silicon-valley-men-backlash-gender-scandals.html?action=click&contentCollection=Economy&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article
======
MBCook
“Some people advantaged by the current system don’t like the push to change
it.”

What a story.

------
wallace_f
When looking at competitive fields like E-Sports, which is making a lot of
millionaires[0], but is >99% male dominated, almost entirely by Asians or
Whites, what should we make of that?

Do the results mean the system is necessarily unfair?

Should we enact laws that force tournaments to hand top results to female
players? What about racial minorities?

If not, what should we do about the inequality here?

0-[https://www.esportsearnings.com/players](https://www.esportsearnings.com/players)

~~~
throwawayknecht
> Should we enact laws that force tournaments to hand top results to female
> players? What about racial minorities?

I think there's a lot that can be done that will be more effective than that.

[https://kotaku.com/5889415/this-is-what-a-gamers-sexual-
hara...](https://kotaku.com/5889415/this-is-what-a-gamers-sexual-harassment-
looks-like) [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-esports-racism-
problem-20...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-esports-racism-
problem-2016-5?IR=T)

etc. There's dozens of these stories covered, which means there's probably
hundreds of incidents at the top levels, and thousands or tens of thousands
among people just started out.

The most popular and financially successful streamer in the world has
normalized straight-up racism.

~~~
wallace_f
I agree with you that there are problems with racism and sexism in gaming. In
fact, as a gamer I have unfortunately seen this myself. Gamers can be really,
really awful.

I also know that the bullying and bad behavior is not isolated to victims that
are women or minorities.

And another point: is it possible boys just like playing computer games more
than girls?

~~~
zimpenfish
> is it possible boys just like playing computer games more than girls?

No.

See, e.g., [https://kotaku.com/teenage-girls-are-playing-video-games-
you...](https://kotaku.com/teenage-girls-are-playing-video-games-you-just-
might-n-1724547085)

And any one of about three trillion articles about what a cesspool male gamers
create online.

~~~
wallace_f
Thanks for the response.

By the way, how were you able to respond so quickly?

~~~
zimpenfish
It's a question that comes up frequently and has a wealth of disproving
information readily available on the internet (not to mention it's a fairly
nonsense question.)

~~~
wallace_f
Hah, oh ok. Sorry for asking you such a nonsense question.

But my most recent query was about 'how did you respond so quickly' as in are
you literally refreshing the page or do you have some kind of notification
system for comments?

------
throwawayknecht
"“There was no control over women hiring women... No eyebrows are going to
rise if a woman heads up fashion,” Mr. Parsons said. “But we’re talking about
women staffing positions — things like autos — where it cannot be explained
other than manipulation.”"

Really? "Cannot be explained"? Absolutely zero chance women who liked cars
also wanted a workplace where grabass was going to be less acceptable?

Jesus christ, men.

------
QAPereo
Some say a lot of things... what do MOST say?

~~~
gdulli
Hopefully, that they don't fear displacement so much as to be unable to see
that equality is not a zero sum game.

